# Bangalore - IT Capital to Asthma capital



## din (Nov 6, 2007)

*Source*

30 per cent of Bangalore's children suffer from asthma

t has been called the IT capital of India. However it is not too long before Bangalore will become the Asthma capital of the country. Various studies conducted by organisations including the WHO and UNICEF show that over 30 per cent of the children in Bangalore suffer from asthma.

The disturbing and growing trend in Karnataka is being attributed to steady industrial growth and vehicular population. Records available with the Road Transport Authority show that at least 1500 new vehicles are registered daily.

Dr Mohan Shenoy, a general practitioner in Bangalore, said that the number is likely to increase over the coming years as there seems to be no respite from pollution from industries and vehicles in the city. It is up to the parents to take utmost care and ensure that their children wear masks every time they are out in the open, he said.

Statistics reveal that in 1979 only 9 per cent of the children were affected with asthma, but the figure rose to almost 30 per cent in 2007.


----------



## shashank_re (Nov 6, 2007)

Yeah bangalore rocks................................in everything!!


----------



## praka123 (Nov 6, 2007)

isnt the weather their too responisble?Bangalore afaik is situated at ~1000MSL as does Hubli-dharwad hence the cool climate(supposedly!).altitude is too high for a city and people hoping good climate comes there.vehicular pollution alone may not be the cause.


----------



## nvidia (Nov 6, 2007)

Thanks for the info


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 6, 2007)

Yeah its one of the major problem in Bangalore, lot of pollution, the roads are not well laid with tar all over the city, so if any vehicle can lift up enourmous dust into air... which will be inhaled by people... especially kids... *EVEN I'VE SUFFERED FROM ASTHMA* during 9 - 12 age... goodness it can be cured in initial stages.. i've recovered from it.

Nice post !


----------



## RCuber (Nov 6, 2007)

you gotta take anything and everything when you live at a place.. if one doesnt like the place then leave it .. one of my friend left bangalore and migrated to a smaller city cause his office was too far from home and he cannot rush home if something happens to his young infant son. For sake of his sons health he left bangalore..


----------



## gaurav_indian (Nov 6, 2007)

And i thought bangalore is a great place to live.


----------



## azzu (Nov 6, 2007)

iam too a Asthma petient but not frm banglore


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 6, 2007)

@ gaurav.. still bangalore is a great place to live....if and only if u avoid pollution.. which is difficult... still compared to other metropolitian cities... bangalore has moderate climate


----------



## praka123 (Nov 6, 2007)

pollution watch in channels(ndtv?) now a days shows B'lore too.thx to IT revolution.else it will be what it was when i visited during 1987.a calm city with a great cool climate.now the city lost its charm as a Hill station City.temperature levels are more during this decade esp isnt it?also the cultural conflicts which remembers 1960's Bombay where non-mumbaikars are pushed out of the city by...Thakare & co//not a flamebait.JFYI.


----------



## s18000rpm (Nov 6, 2007)

pollution in b'lore is more coz the vehicle exhaust jus stay over the city, not much place/space to escape.

same in chennai, (chennai has more vehicle population than b'lore) there's not much pollution, as wind from sea takes the bad air with it.


----------

